# crochet cat squares



## connie6005

Please help me find the pattern for these cat squares.
(email address removed)
Thank you


----------



## Leonora

I would be interested in this one too.


----------



## straightace

I hope you find the actual pattern. If you don't, I think you could quite easily modify another Bobble Block pattern. If you go to Ravelry and search under "Patterns" for "Bobble Ladybug Block", "Bobble Diamond", "Heart Bobble Square", etc., you'll see some examples. Good luck!


----------



## connie6005

thank you, I will try that. You sound like you are a lot more experience than me. I'll try though, thank you....Connie


----------



## Cindylu

So cute ,I would be interested in the pattern also. My DIL loves her cats !!


----------



## connie6005

Well, if I can find it, I'll definitely share this pattern. It was in a book of crocheting. I love all my furballs, even though they are a lot of work, they are more joy and spoiled rotten. Can you tell. They just relax out. hahahah.....Connie


----------



## Sammi

isn't that one of Vanna's patterns in her book? I don't have it in front of me, but do have the pattern to share. If I remember, it was in an early book of hers, and as hard covers don't scan too well, must apologize for the quality of this one, didn't do it myself, was shared with me. At least you can get a general idea.

[email protected] will get you the pattern


----------



## connie6005

Is that email the one I can get the pattern from. I do not have the pattern, would love to have it and I will share it with anyone who wants it. 

Thank you.....Connie


----------



## Sammi

wasn't sure I could attach to the forum, not knowing the rules here for copyright stuff. Sending it along for all to have.
Sammi


----------



## connie6005

That download would not open for me, can you send it to my email opened. [email protected] Thank you


----------



## connie6005

Thanks Sammi but neither downloads opened for me, so send to my email opened. Thank you so much .....Connie


----------



## Anni329

It's lovely ... Don't have the one you show but here's another kitty that you can sew little bows to its neck.

If you want it to 'pop' just do a bobble in each square


----------



## connie6005

Anni, what am I missing on my computer that I can't open that file. I would love to see that patter, but it won't open.

Thank you......Connie


----------



## connie6005

connie6005 said:


> Please help me find the pattern for these cat squares.
> Thank you


Thank you all, I have found this pattern, thanks to Knitting Paradise and I am so happy to be part of you all.

Connie


----------



## connie6005

Cindy, I found the patterns thanks to sammi on this website, she has been so helpful. I'm not sure I can post it on here but will try and if not, give me your email address and I'll forward it to you.

Connie (sorry, won't send on here)


----------



## MoochersMom

I was able to download the pattern just fine. I want to say thank you so much. I have made this kitten afghan several times and wanted to make another for a friend only to discover that I couldn't find my pattern. I've been searching the net for a while trying to find a replacement and am thrilled that, thanks to you, I have it again.


----------



## Sammi

I hadn't seen this posting for some time, wondering if everyone has the pattern they wanted by this time? I haven't made this pattern by Vanna, tho I have seen it made up, very pretty, and worth the effort.
If you are still needing, do let me know, PM me, will take it from there.


----------



## Mshillbilly

I would love to have this pattern please. I have a niece who would love this!


----------



## BobzMum

Mshillbilly said:


> I would love to have this pattern please. I have a niece who would love this!


The pattern for this has been included in the posts on page 1 of this thread


----------



## maywest

Please please help me find this precious cat pattern my daughter would go nuts over this one!


----------



## ParkerEliz

Both files opened alright for me.

Thank you for posting them for us!!


----------



## BobzMum

maywest said:


> Please please help me find this precious cat pattern my daughter would go nuts over this one!


There is some useful info in my post above yours


----------



## micheleadams62

I would really love to have this pattern of cat square blocks, looks like popcorn stitch, my email address is, [email protected]


----------



## Sammi

pattern is on first page of this group of posts.


----------



## amadewell58

I was wondering if you ever go the pattern for the crochet cat squares.


----------



## BobzMum

amadewell58 said:


> I was wondering if you ever go the pattern for the crochet cat squares.


If you read through all posts for this topic, you will see that Page 1 has what you are asking for.


----------



## amadewell58

I can't seem to locate the pattern. Can you email it to me or who shall I contact?


----------



## DickWorrall

Here is one place.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/264511973/vintage-crochet-pattern-kitty-cat-afghan?ref=market
Dick


----------



## amadewell58

Thank you!


----------



## crochetnutt

Can some one tell me what book this is in.


----------

